# Need a new anime series



## kjb1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am looking for a new anime series.  I have just finished watching rurouni kenshin and am now in search of a new anime.


----------



## haddad (Nov 3, 2010)

FAIRY TAIL


----------



## Joktan (Nov 3, 2010)

Death note!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjb1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

I will look into Fairy tail and i have already watched death note.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 3, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> FAIRY TAIL



better than naruto and bleach, even though i was a hardcore fan of naruto and bleach. When i started naruto and bleach i was like "" and when i was mid-way in i was like "" now i'm all like ":/" . 

When i started Fairy Tail i was like " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 " then like ";D" and i'm still like "DD". 


My recommendation list will be: (in that particular order)


1)Full-Metal Alchemist
2)Full-Metal Alchemist: Brother-hood
3)Fairy Tail

watch those and maybe you'll branch out to naruto/bleach and other anime's.

I do hope you will consider reading manga's because it is always better than watching the anime version.

Manga is the way to go.


----------



## kjb1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

I will read the manga and i don't know if this is against the tos but could you link me somewhere to read some.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it's against the rules to post links to websites. i think. Can't remember

If i get banned it's not in vain but try Mangareader.net


----------



## kjb1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay thank you i will check it out.


----------



## Sephi (Nov 3, 2010)

soul eater is quite good.


----------



## Splych (Nov 3, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> I think it's against the rules to post links to websites.
> it is xD .
> just a simple read manga online off of google can give you numerous sites
> 
> ...


i second this . 

but i read the manga >_>
apparently, the soul eater anime drifted off and stopped following the manga line . 

a few i am currently into:
- Soul Eater
- Bleach
- Naruto
- Katekyo Hitman Reborn
- One Piece

in terms of anime, try watching Angel Beats and Code Geass .


----------



## Inunah (Nov 3, 2010)

Haibane Renmei
It's about a group of people called 'Haibane'. They have some dream and wake up and hatch from a giant egg. Some time later, they sprout tiny wings and gain a halo. They live until they disappear one day. They, like the rest of the town's inhabitants, can't leave town. It's a slice of life story...sort of.

Fairy Tail
It's kind of like One Piece with magic. It helps that the artist of One Piece draws for Fairy Tail, as well.

Elfen Lied
It's about a girl with horns who has weird invisible arm-things. That about sums it up.

Angelic Layer
It's about people buying dolls, dressing them up, and throwing them on some weird table called a 'layer'. People put on weird helmet things and they can control their dolls with their mind as long as the dolls are on the layers. It's totally epic, actually.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 3, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Elfen Lied
> It's about a girl *and gore*. That about sums it up.


Fixed the description xD (not as bloody as other things...).


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 3, 2010)

Umineko no Naku Koro Ni.
Don't watch it if you get scared easily/hate gore.

Or read the Sound Novel's.


----------



## prowler (Nov 3, 2010)

Baccano

One of my favorites.
Edit: and if you watch it, watch Durarara after.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm....So I suppose you're into mystery/Gore anime....

Well, the Umineko anime is actually referred to as Higurashi No Kaori Ni (or higurashi when they cry) so if you search for that you'll find the anime sooner.

As for my reccomendations, Definetely Code Geass and Code Geass R2, and BLACK JACK.

The creator of manga (Tezuka) made black jack, and it's about this unlicensed doctor who operates on people, sometimes those with slightly paranormal diseases.

It's MUCH better than it sounds.

It's actually one of the few darker animes that's isn't as much of a continuing series than a series of different half-hour or hour-long stories; you could probably watch the episodes in any order and not spoil much.

Anyways, give em a go.


----------



## hakusa (Nov 3, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Seirei no Moribito
Wolf's Rain
and
Darker Than BLACK


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Angel Beats! and _*Code Geass*_ are awesome.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't know if anyone suggested it, but One Piece is quite unique. If you watch the first 50 episodes and like what you see you'll be hooked for life.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 3, 2010)

My wife and I are currently into Project Arms. 52 episodes of awesome. (My second time watching, her first. She loves it, and its been so long that its almost new to me again.)

Trinity Blood is good if you want something newer.

And if you don't care about new or old, The Legend of Black Heaven is awesome. Short, but good.

I have to agree with Fullmetal Alchemist. Also, Witchblade, Devil May Cry, and Desert Punk are also good. (All of which are on Netflix streaming BTW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But Project Arms is definitely my #1.


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Also, there's this topic and this topic with suggestions in as well.


----------



## koyuki_kun (Nov 3, 2010)

good anime:
full metal alchemist brotherhood
one piece
sekirei
beck
high school of death
kenichi
fairy tail
code geass


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Nov 3, 2010)

Baccano! I've become addicted to it after my best friend told me she wants to get it. I downloaded it and have been addicted ever since...


----------



## kupo3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

A squid girl and her revenge against humans for polluting the ocean.
Shinryaku! Ika Musume


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 3, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> Well, the Umineko anime is actually referred to as Higurashi No Kaori Ni (or higurashi when they cry) so if you search for that you'll find the anime sooner.


Higurashi and Umineko are completely different :/


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. They're two different series...


----------



## Youkai (Nov 3, 2010)

Emu Emu 

that ones so silly XD just found out about it yesterday myself ^^


----------



## haddad (Nov 3, 2010)

fairy tail is the #1 anime ever !!!!!!!


----------



## Splych (Nov 3, 2010)

oh i forgot to mention the movie Summer Wars .
pretty good movie i'd say .
but nothing really backs up my thoughts since i don't watch anime movies and this was probably the 1st one .


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> oh i forgot to mention the movie Summer Wars .
> pretty good movie i'd say .
> but nothing really backs up my thoughts since i don't watch anime movies and this was probably the 1st one .


I want to watch this. Actually, it's been given pretty good reviews, so you're pretty much spot on


----------



## hakusa (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh yes, and another thing. The mangaka of Rurouni Kenshin at one point, cut off his contract with the anime studio because he wasn't satisfied with how they were conducting the story. Which means you might want to pick up the manga from where you left off?



			
				shlong said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I thought Summer Wars was pretty childish... It gave me the, "I would have enjoyed this when I was watching Digimon" feeling. :\ But I have to say that the fighting scenes were quite nice. (If I remember correctly)


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2010)

annd, also with my baccano/durarara suggestion; Chaos;Head (when you get the chance play the VN)





			
				shlong said:
			
		

> This. They're two different series...


When They Cry...


----------



## Goli (Nov 4, 2010)

Panty & Stocking
/thread


----------



## mameks (Nov 4, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> annd, also with my baccano/durarara suggestion; Chaos;Head (when you get the chance play the VN)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it...Yeah, they're both _When They Cry_ but they're different storylines completely. (Beatrice the Golden *shudder*)


----------



## prowler (Nov 4, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I don't get it...Yeah, they're both _When They Cry_ but they're different storylines completely. (Beatrice the Golden *shudder*)


Final Fantasy...


----------



## mameks (Nov 4, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I have no clue where you're going any more...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 4, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe he means to say that even though they maybe completely different stories, but they are still part of the same multiverse.

Did i get that right?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 4, 2010)

Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor is a really good superhero series. Check the 2005 26 ep version (there's also ones from the 80's, 90's). People who I've recommended it to have really enjoyed it.

You can sample the first few eps on Funimation's site: http://www.funimation.com/guyver/


----------



## epicCreations.or (Nov 6, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was meant to be a trap.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

No mention of Gundam makes me sadface.

Oh and I guess Inazuma Eleven.


----------



## pitman (Nov 7, 2010)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler











Check my list, anything 9 and up are my recommendations.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 8, 2010)

Cba to read all suggestions so maybe some of them have been made

Gundam series (all, although Seed isnt that good imo and Wing and 00 are teh best)
Eureka Seven, almost finished it myself and its a good story
Code Geass
Highschool of the Dead (Bewbs)
Genshiken is one of the best animes Ive seen in a while
Full Metal Alchamist
Full Metal Panic
Black Lagoon
Gunslinger Girl
Excel Saga
King of Eden
FLCL

Mighjt post more when I get home and actually remember them more ;p


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 15, 2010)

Good anime:

Black Lagoon
NHK ni Youkoso!
Bakemonogatari
Cowboy Bebop
Baccano!
Durarara!!
Neon Genesis Evangelion

PS. What genre are You interested in?

EDIT. If You smoke, watch out for Black Lagoon (be sure to have cigarettes while watching it).


----------

